# Black Cloud Ammo / Choke Tube Pairing



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am planning on shooting Black Cloud 3", 3 shot this upcoming duck season out of my SBE II. Wondering if anyone has any experience with this gun / ammo pairing and also which brand of choke tubes you would recommend. Are the Benelli factory chokes ok as far as patterning with this ammo or would you recommend an aftermarket choke like Carlson, Patternmaster, etc. I know some companies make chokes designed to be paired with Black Cloud ammo. Thoughts or opinions regarding if it is REALLY worth spending the extra 70 or so dollars per tube for this?


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

Isn't this stuff like $30 a box??

MI88


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

Pattern your gun first (you don't say you've already done this). I found that with goose loads, Black Cloud looked really, really good with a factory choke tube. With duck loads, it patterned about the same as $13/box ammo. While I can't afford a $70 choke this year, I will NOT spend the extra BCloud money on duck loads--saving $15 a box, which I wouldn't have known if I didn't pattern my gun.


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

I use black cloud and i also have a SBEII, last year was my first year using the two together. I found that i was not able to hit a darn thing with the factory choke tube. But once i got the black cloud choke tube i was really able to hit almost anything that i shot at. It was well worth the money to me. Just my two cents.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Angeloboot: I don't do as much goose hunting, but might this year, so that is definitely something to keep in mind. Thank you .

PTS: Which brand of choke tube did you go with? Sounds like you would definitely recommend the investment.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

bc21 said:


> Angeloboot: I don't do as much goose hunting, but might this year, so that is definitely something to keep in mind. Thank you .
> 
> PTS: Which brand of choke tube did you go with? Sounds like you would definitely recommend the investment.


 
I guess I should say I only used that as an example--you might not shoot any goose shells this year, but in my experience (we tried 7 or 8 different shells with 3 guns and multiple chokes) there's no rhyme or reason to gun/choke/shell combinations. You may find your SBE2 shoots Winchesters in a real ugly way, but your buddy's Mossberg makes em pattern purdy. Grab some various types of shells and shoot at some newsprint/cardboard to at least get a rough idea of what you've got working for you.


----------



## Steelfishin (Jan 16, 2003)

X2 what is already been said......


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd recommend this one...












ETA*
Oops. I see you were looking for a choke tube. I hear "Black Cloud" and automatically think "Grenade".

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=317775&highlight=Black+Cloud


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

do people really pay 2$ a shot for duck hunting???


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Black Cloud doesn't cost $30.00 a box....more like $18 for the 3" loads...


I have the Carlson BC mid-range tube for my X-2 and I will openly admit for the 3" #3 loads, it makes absolutely no difference over the standard modified choke. With BB's...it is much better


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I do know one thing! DO NOT USE AN EXTENDED PORTED choke tube with Black Cloud. The flight stopper wad has petals that might catch the ports and cause your barrel to explode. Beware of Marketing! Just because the manufactures ad says it's the greatest doesn't mean it's true! I've kilt plenty of ducks and geese with a factory choke and cheap Winchester Expert shells. I personally know a killing machine from the St. Charles area that kills a lot of water fowl with the cheapest ammo he can find!


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ported chokes are definitely out of the question. Not sure why anyone would really want to take the risk of using them with any load/wad in the first place. 

As far as the wad catching on an unported choke tube, I had my barrel and choke tube measured with a micrometer while at the range this past weekend. Based on the measurement and my understanding of the explanation to me, the point in the barrell which is bored out right before the bottom of the choke tube is .03" narrower than the actual base of the choke tube, making it nearly impossible for any type of wad, even one with a flite controlling 'skirt', to get caught up in the choke tube. I was told that as long as the barrel on my particular gun is clean and free from obstructions (dirt, buildup etc.) and the base of the choke tube has not been dented or knicked in any way which might cause the wad to get caught up, that it is very, very unlikely that this could happen.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

It's effective, but so is a .416 on a deer. Effective, but overkill.


Black Cloud casualty.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I would try the factory tubes first as already mentioned... If you are not seeing what you like I would consider a Pure Gold Tempest, Bill makes a great choke and is willing to return your money if it does not deliver to your satisfaction.. 

If you want a choke tailored to your gun, contact Sum Toy Customs and talk to William about what you want. He will build ya a choke to deliver the performance you desire.. 

As for the BC.. I cant see paying that much, but the stuff works as advertised... It is a body swatters dream..


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Planning on patterning with factory tubes and a few different brands / types of ammo this weekend.


----------

